# RE: Fair price



## filmonger (Feb 4, 2014)

I am considering buying an early bike engine as a project but I am slightly unsure of what I should be paying to get one - do these two on the bay seem overpriced? If so what would a fair value be?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ind...d=100011&prg=8934&rk=0&rkt=10&sd=301082128815

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121234028337?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 4, 2014)

Both auctions have a long way to go and I am sure the big money is yet to come in. I don't know what project you have but early MC engines are very expensive.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 4, 2014)

the ex will be an easy project since theres good replica frames,forks,tanks etc..........but please dont buy it if your planning some peewee herman jalopy build,just use a briggs or something common.........the 29 is a complicated bike,still need a very expensive trans and a myriad of expensive bigs and smalls

my advice is dont even dabble if you dont have 20-30k plus to finish them......if your building yourself

you should contact me,i have a couple early bike projects i can let loose,1921 indian scout and a im not sure what yr shaw


----------



## Iverider (Feb 4, 2014)

The Excelsior is Buy it now. Is that a fair price for that motor?


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 4, 2014)

i have been looking at the ex motor awhile now.......i have a few early ex bikes right now myself.........so the cylinder is pretty worked with the poor welding/repair........theres a bunch of other probems with the motor in general but easy stuff for the right guy

   its an easy project in that you could make it a bike with adding another $15k.......then repairs and incidentals will be in the 10-15k range..........so seemingly it could be your $30kish antique cycle........but i was at the vegas auctions in june,my buddy bought a very very nice restored 11 ex single for 30k......and it was done,no "it only needs this or that" just done ready for your living room

heres my silly personal theory on my favorite collectables.......pre 13 cycles..........im not upset if a finished bike is never ridden much less ever started........thats fun and everything but they are 100 yrs old,i personally dont adhere to the "ride em dont hide em" theory.......now i do get loosened up in the 20s but thats another subject.......by riding them they often suffer attrition and with such old rare items i dont consider that being a good custodian,i personally adhere to preservation

another thing about these little monsters.........a restored bike can loose value immediately after starting since up until the 1930s these motors were "total loss" oiling system.........meaning oil went in the motor but came out about as fast,they literally spit oil,also a nice fresh nickled exhaust will blue fairly quickly

 anyone seriously looking for a early cycle should consider contacting me........if i dont have what you need i know who does

heres a couple bikes i scored recently,13 thor twin and 13 excelsior twin..........momma is threatening to kick the thor out of the house especially after the 10/11 thor joined it yesterday.......personally i would move all the furniture out and bring them all inside......women


----------



## DJ Bill (Feb 4, 2014)

Cool pictures, hope the boy has developed an appreciation for how special his bike is!


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks im pretty proud of him,hes only 4 so he doesnt even know how to adjust the valves........hes been surrounded by the cycles since birth,you never know how that will go with kids.......they are like us....each of us very different individuals

i do have a pic of him wrenching on a 1910 yale motor when he was like 2.......right now hes a legomaster and i was like that when i was a grasshopper

reguarding the value on the ex motor on ebay..........consider how long its been up for sale.......all the players have seen it for a long time now......still there.......i made an offer it was refused........its a great piece but theres alot of bits to make it what it deserves to be which is probably why the big dogs have let it sit so long...............to many of the more mature collectors a single is half the bike a twin is so thats another factor


----------



## filmonger (Feb 4, 2014)

Woooow - that's why I like the cabe. Baz - my five year old would like a ride like that! Pre-school bike gang. When I was a kid in Eugene there used to be a bike club called the free souls and one of the guys had an old Thor - it was the coolest bike. He would not ride it - it just sat in his living room. Think his everyday ride was a triumph chopper of some sort. I remember still sitting on the bike as a kid! His pals used to jibe him quite a bit about it - but for him it was a passion. Think he went to stay at the pleasure of the state shortly after I saw the Thor - lol....... 70's and a tough group of guys. Thanks for the advice!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 4, 2014)

Prices.....
couple / three years ago I missed a complete Steffey on the bay for $2400-2500.
I recently missed a running Shaw for $1500. 
I bought a Johnson Motor Wheel for $2000 plus driving/negotiating/packing and shipping fees.
I bought a running Shay? (basically Steffey) for $600.
Stuff is out there, just need to beat the bushes, network and be very patient.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 5, 2014)

for what its worth the antique cycle motors by and large outlived the chassis/frames they were attached to.......these were rough roads and it didnt take but one wreck and a cycle was junk......folks were inventive and it was very common to repurpose these engines to run equipment.......if you start watching/looking it will become apparent quickly there are many more motors than frames to fit them to

look at this ex motor for instance,see what looks like a chip in the pulley is very likely done on purpose to use a rope to start it




the other motor that you listed the "29" motor looks a heck of alot like a powerplus motor 16-23 or real close to that.....cool motor,it will surprise you how high it goes

heres a 1920 "big valve" racing powerplus i throw parts at every once in a awhile......its really starting to look like a bike again






this project started out as a frame with no rear end.........all my chums thought i was crazy (jury is still out) when i bought it but ive never been a very good listener......especially to silly things like "reason"


----------



## psdaima (Feb 6, 2014)

*introduction*

Hi, my name is p.p.sdaimaandsons and  I am a new user here,
I am glad to be a new member on this forum looking forward to meeting and networking with new friends. thank u so much.for sharing this post.. great,,


----------



## tailhole (Feb 6, 2014)

Super cool project thehugheseum.  Love those things.


----------



## bradfits (Feb 20, 2014)

*ezytranscription*

Very nice bike. I love this!


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 21, 2014)

thanks,it can be hard to share sometimes..........hey you guys in oz are very into your bikes by the way......i would say half or more of what i have sold cyclewise is to the land of oz

an old pic of my boy........ever since the motorcycles birth it has been very common to put your youngins upon the iron horsey for pictures............i have alot of vintage pictures dating back to preteen era of this very practice (maybe we should start a kids on cycles thread?)


----------



## bricycle (Feb 21, 2014)

Way cool photo!!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks! heres the little man in earlier days wrestling a 10 yale bottom end


----------

